# driving like a British in France!



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Coming back form City of Europe in one of the numerous little roundabouts, I managed to drive around it like a British. I had only 35 mins to catch my train and wasn't paying attention to the traffic signs.

Hopefully, there was only a single French driver going around it at the moment and he flashed be and was laughing his tits off at me! So I just reversed and went the correct way as I just have entered the roundabout.

At least I made it in time to catch my train.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You had 35 mins to get from cite europe to the tunnel? You could walk it in that time. Of course, not a lot of people know that if you leave cite europe at the western end and go down the autoroute it's quicker than sitting in the queue that there often is at the other end.

by the way, the word you're looking for is Brit.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil, I think you are right on this. As I was waiting to get in the train I could see the huge Carrefour sign just across. So I realised that there must be another quicker way to get there than following the signs. Next month I will be going again, so will check it.

Also they tell you that you must check in 30 mins prior to departure, so I was worried that they may not allow me to get in as I only had 20 mins when I checked.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the 30 mins thing.
So how much did you pay for the ticket? I was thinking of going soon.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am a point plus holder so I paid only Â£36. Normal price on web site is Â£40 for a day trip.

Driving from Ipswich for a day is quite a lot actually. 130 miles each way. And it was raining and then there was a bit of fog on the M20.

If you go don't forget to get fuel from the underground garage. The price for the 98 ron fuel was only 99 cents a litre!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

[ I just have entered the roundabout.

Vlasters.
Now that's perverse. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> [ I just have entered the roundabout.
> 
> Vlasters.
> Now that's perverse. ;D


More perverse that you spotted it 

So points plus gets you Â£4 off. Wow. I'm a little put off by Â£40. Once you add petrol on top I wonder whether it's worth it. In the summer I don't mind cos it's a nice day out in france but there's not much to do this time of year.

So did you take the TT?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

> More perverse that you spotted it Â
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D Eyes like a shit house rat. ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> More perverse that you spotted it Â
> 
> So points plus gets you Â£4 off. Wow. I'm a little put off by Â£40. Once you add petrol on top I wonder whether it's worth it. In the summer I don't mind cos it's a nice day out in france but there's not much to do this time of year.
> 
> So did you take the TT?


Phil, if you go to the P&O website and register...then click on special offers..as long as you go Midday or after and come back before 0100 the next day its Â£23.....with a free bottle of plonk! ;D
_ 
An afternoon in France plus a FREE bottle of Echo Falls wine onboard P&O Ferries
(collect on outward journey)

Afternoon Trip Â car and up to 5 passengers Â 
Â 
Depart after Midday and return before 0100 the 
following day 
Valid for travel until 31 December 2003
Book and pay by 30 December 2003 Â Price from Â£ 23.00 
(plus Â£1 per additional passenger) _


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This offer from P&O is even better!

http://ww4.poferries.com/servlet/page?_pageid=1591&_dad=portal30&_schema=PORTAL30

And yes I went with the TT as it is the only car I drive.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> [ I just have entered the roundabout.
> 
> Vlasters.
> Now that's perverse. ;D


It is a lot better to demonstrate that I was the one entering...and not the other way round!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> It is a lot better to demonstrate that I was the one entering...and not the other way round! Â


But you also said that you 'reversed' too!
So thats a complete action then...... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> But you also said that you 'reversed' too!
> So thats a complete action then...... ;D


This is how the thrusting works of course! How would you know...you are only a girly! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So you didn't get my Tia Maria and Martini then from the Auchan, Vlastan  and hubs his leffe blonde from the big Tesco ;D along with all the other goodies I requested ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Coming back form City of Europe in one of the numerous little roundabouts, I managed to drive around it like a British. I had only 35 mins to catch my train and wasn't paying attention to the traffic signs.
> 
> Hopefully, there was only a single French driver going around it at the moment and he flashed be and was laughing his tits off at me! So I just reversed and went the correct way as I just have entered the roundabout.
> 
> At least I made it in time to catch my train.


So you didn't admit you were a dozy greek then acting like a TWAT on french roads Vlast ;D ;D ;D ;D And not 'british' correction brit ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was going to say like a British tit...but deleted the word tit and forgot to change it to Brit! ;D

I was driving like a British tit then!! Greek people drive like french so they could not get it wrong! 

I also didn't get you any alcohol as I refuse to give presents to my friends that can damage your liver.

But the fresh cake is almost finished!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Which cake did you get Nick? [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bavarois a la fraise!

But it was from Carrefour not auchan.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You strawberry tart ;D. I think the Carrefore do the best range of cakes and breads .

One think I really hate about the hyper markets is the smell of fish on the fish counter it makes me heave :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would be worried if the fish counter was smelling for anything else apart from fish!! :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I just don't like the smell of fish in supermarkets. It is very potent and makes me feel really sick :-/. I much prefer the smell of fresh bread and cakes being baked instead .

Btw, did you fill up on your way home with petrol?


----------

